# Harpersgrace Slingshots Video Review



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My man Scott (harpersgrace) makes some very fine natural slingshots, both "beanshooter" style and more modern pocket models. Here's a video review of one of each.
A couple things: I said in the video that I wasn't sure what his e-bay account name was. Well, it's "harpersgrace"







. I'm not the brightest bulb in the chandelier sometimes. Also you'll notice I'm shooting pretty good size stones with the beanshooter. The 1/2" Lintanex bands do great with these and seem like they'll last a hundred years. I'm barely stretching them at all. Get them from Gary Flatband, I highly reccomend them for the traditional shooters.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome review. And great shooting too.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the first one.

Cool he has a Rock Star, SuperPouch on the Second bean shooter!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I like the first one.
> 
> Cool he has a Rock Star, SuperPouch on the Second bean shooter!!


Good eye! I got that from Pop Shot, he was raving about how good they are. He has a few and said to me "I don't think I'm ever going to wear one out so you take one". I like it!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks MJ that was really nice of you, glad you are enjoying them. Those bands from Gary are awesome.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice video, review,&shooting


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Someday I'd like to make a video of shooting my HG forks. They are nice. Especially the Rufus specials. You did real good with this one, M_J.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks DH, glad you enjoy them. I know the ones you have made me hold a special place in my collection...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Thanks DH, glad you enjoy them. I know the ones you have made me hold a special place in my collection...


Same here
I have three from DH and all are among my favorites.
Man, what a love fest we have going here!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Heh, been "eyeballing" harpersgrace's ebay listings for the past two days... now this video! Awesome.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Heh, been "eyeballing" harpersgrace's ebay listings for the past two days... now this video! Awesome.


Doooo eeeeet!
You won't be sorry


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I cannot choose!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice video MJ! Scott is a wonderful guy and also another confirmed "Slingshot Nut"! Thank God there are places like this where our kind can hang!!!! LLS! LLS!







( Long Live Slingshots! ) Flatband


----------

